# February meeting.



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Darren (Petworld) for hosting and everybody else for coming. I think we had a very good attendance, lots of new faces too. 
Michael, thank you for that very nice presentation.

Looking forward for the next meeting (March 16th at Niko's home).

Before I forget, did anyone else took pictures of the meeting, I took some but they are a bit too dark (my iPhone was acting weird).


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree, Alex! we're so lucky to have Michael in our club. He made it seem so simple that I'm going to tackle making my own soil!

Thank you PetWorld although having a meeting at a LFS is bad on my budget LOL

Randall, there were 2 of those flowering plants after all...I got both and if they both live, maybe i can trade one for a pair of kribs ???


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Thank you Michael for the awesome presentation!!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

thanks Darin, and Michael.


----------

